# Scair Structures



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I just wanted to get your thoughts on the Scair Structures. Would they be a good choice, for a first time "commercial" haunter, and how many of the large structures do you think would be enough? The large ones are 900 square feet each.

Thanks,

Dustyn


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow a 33' X 29' X 10' Approx. 900 SQ FT.

is ONLY $9,995.00

you can rent them if you are in california ..but holy cow those arent cheap


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

10k, does that include shipping 700lbs? Something tells me with the cost of oil, probably not.
$720 for slowest, $4300 for Next Day, dang. I used 7x100lb packages.

It is an interesting idea, but in Michigan, not a chance. Last year we had a wind storm a few days ahead of Halloween with winds up to 50mph. Come to think of it, we had something similar the year before, holy crap I live in a windy October area. Hmmm...

Anyway, air is good, but air will leak, things get punctured and you could spend less money for a lot more time and get better results. Also I just read that the blowers have to stay running. Hope you don't pop a breaker or fuse. What about noise from blowers or blower replacement? Boy oh boy, did you read the FAQs? There is some seriously ugly details in there.

I think what you need to answer is a few more details before folks could adequately have an opinion. Once you have those kind of details I am sure you will get tons of answers.

Budget?
How big do you want to go first year? (You have to fill whatever area you create, which is the hard part)
How many years do you see yourself doing this?
How much area do you have to utilize like property?
Is your haunt permanent or do you have to pack it up each year? (I wish I had permanant, man the stuff I could do)
If you pack it, do you have storage issues?
Do you have access to cheap building materials?
Do you have building experience (remodeling, construction, engineering)?
How much help do you have to design, build, work?
Best question of any haunt, safety precautions, do you have any in mind?
Last question, do you have a lot of time?

I would say to read the 3 tips or 3 things I learned or whatever the darn thread is. Some awfully good tips on that one. Wish I had subscribed to that one. Maybe someone can help me find it.

Felipe


----------

